# Windows 10’s New Emoji Picker in Any App!



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

https://www.howtogeek.com/351344/how-to-use-windows-10's-new-emoji-picker-in-any-app/



> Secret Hotkey to Open Windows 10's New Emoji Picker in Any App!
> 
> Windows 10 has a hidden emoji picker you can use to type emoji in any application, even desktop programs like Google Chrome. It's accessible by pressing a keyboard shortcut combination.
> 
> ...


----------

